
Reduce Technical Debt with Gradle - EmilieCJ
http://gradle.org/evaluating-devops-tools-reduce-technical-debt-with-gradle/
======
vorg
> Gradle comes with a Build specific Domain Language (DSL) that allows for a
> maximum of automation and expressiveness while maintaining an extremely
> readable, maintainable and concise build script.

That DSL is Apache Groovy.

